# Konfiguration für Multidomain (typo3)



## Sigix (30. Nov. 2011)

Hallo Leute ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem das ich nicht lösen kann!

Folgendes Szenario:

Ich habe eine fertige Typo3 Seite mit MultiDomain!
Seite liegt im ordner cms (...../web/cms/)

Zu dieser Seite gehören 2 Domains
www.example1.tld --> erster Baum im Typo3
www.example2.tld --> zweiter Baum im Typo3

Was muss ich im ISPConfig einstellen das die Seiten angezeigt werden?

Mein System:
IspConfig 3.0.3
Debian 6.0.3

Weiters muss ich irgendwelche Records von den Domains selbst auch ändern????

Bitte um dringende Hilfe!


----------



## Sigix (1. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Sigix:


> Hallo Leute ich stehe gerade vor einem Problem das ich nicht lösen kann!
> 
> Folgendes Szenario:
> 
> ...


Habe was vergessen,....
ich möchte dazu noch den WebRoot ändern!
Derzeitiger Root (/var/www/xxx.tld/web/)
Neuer Root soll ( /var/www/xxx.tld/web/cms/)sein 
wie kann ich das anstellen????

Danke nochmals


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2011)

Der Web root Ordner ist immer "web" in ISPConfig, Du kannst den Pfad also nicht ändern. Daher kopierst Du alles was im Ordner CMS liegt in den Web Ordner und passt den Pfad in der Typo3 Konfigurationsdatei an.

Zum Thme Multidomain, Du legst einfach example2.tld asl aliasdomain des webs example1.tld an, um den Rest kümmert sich typo3 intern.


----------



## Sigix (1. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Der Web root Ordner ist immer "web" in ISPConfig, Du kannst den Pfad also nicht ändern. Daher kopierst Du alles was im Ordner CMS liegt in den Web Ordner und passt den Pfad in der Typo3 Konfigurationsdatei an.
> 
> Zum Thme Multidomain, Du legst einfach example2.tld asl aliasdomain des webs example1.tld an, um den Rest kümmert sich typo3 intern.


 Hallo,

danke für deine Antwort!

Das mit den Aliasdomains hat funktioniert!
Das Kopieren vom ordner cms in web auch jedoch würde mich interessieren wie man das noch lösen könnte!

Ich habe unter /etc/apache2/sites-available/.... die vhosts 
dort sind ja die DocumentRoots eingetragen,..wenn ich dort diesen Pfad ändern würde, kann somit den Root-Pfad auf cms setzen???


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2011)

> dort sind ja die DocumentRoots eingetragen,..wenn ich dort diesen Pfad ändern würde, kann somit den Root-Pfad auf cms setzen???


Kannst Du machen, ISPConfig wird es aber bei der nächsten Änderung zurück ändern. Macht also nicht viel Sinn.


----------



## Sigix (1. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von Till:


> Kannst Du machen, ISPConfig wird es aber bei der nächsten Änderung zurück ändern. Macht also nicht viel Sinn.


 Alles klar,...dankeschön!


----------



## Chris___ (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe fast genau das gleiche Problem.
Mit den AliasDomains ist mir klar ->nur wie bekomme ich es hin wenn für jede Domain auch ein Zertifikat vorhanden ist/sein soll?!

Wollte eine neue Webseite anlegen, dort das "web" Verzeichnis löschen und einen symlink auf das andere zeigen lassen(erstellen).
Nur ist das der richtige weg?
...und das web Verzeichnis lässt sich auch nicht so ohne weiteres löschen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

PS. nginx läuft auf dem Server


----------

